# Passenger door wont unlock off remote



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi I'm new to the forum so be gentle !

Can anyone help? The passenger door won't open from the outside when using the remote or from the switch on the drivers door on my 58 plate TTS.

I can open the door from the inside when I pull the handle, but as soon as you lock the car with the remote then try and unlock with the remote the passenger door remains locked.

It went in for a service at my local Audi dealership last week and they suggested the problem is likely to be the Bowden cable (I was hoping the remote needed reprogramming). They quoted £350 (if it's the Bowden cable). I recently replaced the window regulator on the drivers door myself (I had the problem with the passenger door before this) and figured I should be able to tackle the passenger door problem. Well that's what I thought but I'm just scratching my head !

I took the door card off and examined the Bowden cable and all looks ok. I even took the drivers door card off so I could compare and see if anything looked twisted or unattached. Unfortunately there didn't look like there was anything wrong. I gave everything a spray with WD40 but sadly no joy. Any suggestions? Could it be the locking module itself do you think?

I've tried both sets of keys, the on-board computer is set to unlock all doors and I've even tried the yellow manual switch hidden in the end of the door panel.

If anyones has any suggestions / possible fixes it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's the door lock mechanism mate

8J0837016A drivers door

8J0837015A passenger door

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section


Thanks - good idea, Doh, I said I was new )


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> It's the door lock mechanism mate
> 
> 8J0837016A
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply mate. Do you know if the lock mechanism is a dealer only part and whether it's a relatively straight forward DIY repair?

Thanks again


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Plenty on eBay

Pretty simple swap mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

